

Ask HN: Best Place to Sell a Social Network? - joeblau

After Yo! made its splashdown a few months ago, I spent a few weeks and built a push notification social network based on Emojis[1].  The project is fully running and I&#x27;ve been using it for the past 2 months, but I don&#x27;t want to own it (Releases, Updates, etc..).<p>The system architecture is simple.
- iOS front end with CocoaPods deps management
- Parse Backend for managing users and sending push notifications
- Sketch design assets<p>People are still contacting me to sign up for the Beta which has about 20 users. The project is written in Swift, but I&#x27;m working on something else which I don&#x27;t want to take time away from by having this project on my plate as well.  If anyone knows where I can sell this, any information would be greatly appreciated.<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;joeblau.com&#x2F;emo&#x2F;
======
smt88
Since you have 20 users, you should be able to sell your social network for 10
cents, maybe as much as 50 cents.

But seriously, you're not selling a social network. You're selling an app.
People buy users, not the underlying software of social networks. If you don't
want to work on this anymore, just scrap it.

